# forgetfulness



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I've been having these weird sensations lately and I'm afraid I have some symptoms of early schizophrenia, however this thread isn't about that. I have an appointment next week to figure those things out with a shrink as I know that no one here is a doctor. Anyway, I haven't seen this as a symptom of DP on any list and I want to make sure this isn't something to worry about: I was reading something before to my mother and I totally forgot what my voice sounded like. As in, I wasn't sure how to talk and my voice came out with like a French accent or something. I couldn't tell if my mom noticed, but I was freaking out and saying to myself, "WHAT THE FUCK DO I SOUND LIKE?" I was really paranoid. I have been told that I have a New Jersey accent, which I don't believe to be true, but it's still far away from a French one. But anyway, I'm rambling. Has anyone else experienced this? Please answer.

Also, extreme difficulty remembering things? I used to have the best memory of anyone I knew, but I started a new anime and watched a few episodes yesterday, then watched it today and had no idea who half the characters were. I watch it, but I have no idea of what's happening. I can only grasp extremely simple concepts, but not grasp anything else, i.e. I also started watching Sons of Anarchy yesterday with my dad and all I got from the first episode was that Mayans made their guns explode. That was all I took away from the episode. I didn't understand anything else that happened. I watched it with my dad and he was like, "That was awesome! I can't believe that happened." I was thoroughly unimpressed because I didn't know what happened. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## MichaelH77 (May 2, 2012)

My voice sounded strange/different to me after I got DP as well.
Also, my memory sucks. I honestly can't remember what I did yesterday morning. I have to think about it for like 10 minutes for it to "come back" to me.

I got DP due to a combination of panic attacks and anxiety, as well as suppressed sadness.
Basically my story is that I was graduating my online cyberschool last year in May. I was always emotionally attached to my mom and had always been home with her. Now she had gotten a job and I began to panic about what to do. I felt sad because now she wouldn't be home all the time with me anymore. She'd be gone most of the day.

I couldn't stop myself from panicing and tried to suppress my sadness. 
I remember telling myself everything would be alright and tried to calm myself down but a part of me became angry.
I think the anger was at myself for trying to feel like everything was ok.
All I remember was waking up June 1, 2011 and had DP...


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

MichaelH77 said:


> I got DP due to a combination of panic attacks and anxiety, as well as suppressed sadness.
> ...
> I couldn't stop myself from panicing and tried to suppress my sadness.
> I remember telling myself everything would be alright and tried to calm myself down but a part of me became angry.
> ...


I believe my DP was onset from those things as well. Also, I know it definitely got worse when I came back from vacation and realized my best friend hooked up with the guy I hated most in the world. I remember that being the last thing I "felt". I was extremely numb before then and hadn't felt anything in years, but I felt the last part of myself die with that. I definitely suppressed everything. I've never confronted anyone about anything, starting from the first time I was bullied in kindergarten. I don't remember anything before DP. I honestly can't tell you if I was always like this. Either I was, or my DP was EXTREMELY gradual. Anyway, haven't talked to this bitch since and really don't care anymore.

Has your voice just sounded different, or did you forget how to speak?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

doritocakes said:


> Also, extreme difficulty remembering things? I used to have the best memory of anyone I knew, but I started a new anime and watched a few episodes yesterday, then watched it today and had no idea who half the characters were. I watch it, but I have no idea of what's happening. I can only grasp extremely simple concepts, but not grasp anything else, i.e. I also started watching Sons of Anarchy yesterday with my dad and all I got from the first episode was that Mayans made their guns explode. That was all I took away from the episode. I didn't understand anything else that happened. I watched it with my dad and he was like, "That was awesome! I can't believe that happened." I was thoroughly unimpressed because I didn't know what happened. Anyone? Bueller?


Yes, I can definitely relate to the memory issues. Lately I've been having this issue of forgetting words. Like words that fit in a sentence. For example...I'll be wanting to say ''suffering'' and then the word totally escapes my mind, while I try to grapple with remembering it. I think of words that sound like it or start with the same letter, like ''stress'' but not the actual word itself. Maybe after half an hour-1 hr it will come back to me. Annoying as fuck!

Also, I get the thing with shows that you are describing. Like grasping very minimal concepts out of it. This has been really disheartening to say the least. A couple weeks ago I watched a movie that I thought I would love (after seeing the previews) and I just totally found it uninteresting and not at all how I envisioned I would take it. I think it's because with DP/DR...there is a severe filtering of incoming stimuli...meaning we only take in small amounts of information coming into our brain. Also, there's the ''not feeling as if you're really here'' aspect, cause if you felt like you were totally PRESENT then none of these issues would be occurring.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## katersy (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys..

I totally relate to the memory thing. Especially with words. I see an object or think of something and just can't remember the word for it - my mind goes totally blank and foggy - it's HORRIBLE. I'm normally an intelligent, articulate person and wouldn't usually forget basic words like I do now. Another thing that happens is that someone will mention something, like this morning it was "duct tape" and I just couldn't think of what it was. I had to look it up online and I was like "oh yeah, duh"... duct tape is quite a common thing and I would normally definitely know what it was. This keeps happening to me even when I'm not feeling massively dissociated or anxious, though I guess I am dissociated, just mildly and not hugely conscious of it as it's been going on for so long. Does this sound familiar to anyone??? forgetting stuff even when not feeling particularly weird?? I'm worried that it's some kind of early onset dementia. I'm 27 years old. I have been through a very stressful period over the last year and have been off work with anxiety and depression for 6 months now, so logically I guess it's this, but this memory loss stuff does not feel normal. I've had anxiety/depression before and NEVER experienced this stuff. I'm really frightened.

K


----------



## debenny86 (Sep 24, 2012)

katersy said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I totally relate to the memory thing. Especially with words. I see an object or think of something and just can't remember the word for it - my mind goes totally blank and foggy - it's HORRIBLE. I'm normally an intelligent, articulate person and wouldn't usually forget basic words like I do now. Another thing that happens is that someone will mention something, like this morning it was "duct tape" and I just couldn't think of what it was. I had to look it up online and I was like "oh yeah, duh"... duct tape is quite a common thing and I would normally definitely know what it was. This keeps happening to me even when I'm not feeling massively dissociated or anxious, though I guess I am dissociated, just mildly and not hugely conscious of it as it's been going on for so long. Does this sound familiar to anyone??? forgetting stuff even when not feeling particularly weird?? I'm worried that it's some kind of early onset dementia. I'm 27 years old. I have been through a very stressful period over the last year and have been off work with anxiety and depression for 6 months now, so logically I guess it's this, but this memory loss stuff does not feel normal. I've had anxiety/depression before and NEVER experienced this stuff. I'm really frightened.
> 
> K


Hi K,

I've seen my memory deteriorating- struggling with the same sort of stuff you mention- like not being able to remember simple words or even names of people I know fairly well! My big worry recently has been that I might have early onset dementia too, and I'm 26. I too don't feel like I'm anxious generally but really am struggling memory wise. I have also felt disatched from reality for years. I guess dementia is still extremely unlikely at our age tho

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

doritocakes said:


> I've been having these weird sensations lately and I'm afraid I have some symptoms of early schizophrenia, however this thread isn't about that. I have an appointment next week to figure those things out with a shrink as I know that no one here is a doctor. Anyway, I haven't seen this as a symptom of DP on any list and I want to make sure this isn't something to worry about: I was reading something before to my mother and I totally forgot what my voice sounded like. As in, I wasn't sure how to talk and my voice came out with like a French accent or something. I couldn't tell if my mom noticed, but I was freaking out and saying to myself, "WHAT THE FUCK DO I SOUND LIKE?" I was really paranoid. I have been told that I have a New Jersey accent, which I don't believe to be true, but it's still far away from a French one. But anyway, I'm rambling. Has anyone else experienced this? Please answer.
> 
> Also, extreme difficulty remembering things? I used to have the best memory of anyone I knew, but I started a new anime and watched a few episodes yesterday, then watched it today and had no idea who half the characters were. I watch it, but I have no idea of what's happening. I can only grasp extremely simple concepts, but not grasp anything else, i.e. I also started watching Sons of Anarchy yesterday with my dad and all I got from the first episode was that Mayans made their guns explode. That was all I took away from the episode. I didn't understand anything else that happened. I watched it with my dad and he was like, "That was awesome! I can't believe that happened." I was thoroughly unimpressed because I didn't know what happened. Anyone? Bueller?


I read about once some British woman went to bed and when she woke up she was jamaican. I have no idea why but I never forgot that news story. It didn't say why it happened either. 
My accent changes sometimes but it's because I have lived in many different areas of my country and my current accent is jumbled. I'm not sure about what you are going through, but I suggest you go see a doctor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

tim111 said:


> Exactly the same with me what you said about your memory. I used to had very good memory and I remembered every single thing. Now when day passes, the next day I have no, and literally no idea what I did previous day. It's all blank. Like previous day never existed. The same with previous year and two years. It's been 2 years and it seems to me it's only been an hour. Time rushes by so fast after I got DR.


This!


----------

